# RotoZip Plunge Router attachment



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been looking for a plunge router attachment for my RotoZip tool but it seems that RotoZip no longer makes them. 
I wanted to be able to use the RotoZip for some of the smaller parts of jewlery boxes since the full size router is just too big without a table. Also I really don't want to buy a Dremel or other tool and it's attachments if I don't have to since I already have the RotoZip that is designed to work with the router attacment.
Bye the way I have checked on eBay a couple of times and didn't find anything, but I may have tried the wrong search paramerters.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry for the double post , I clicked twice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Long shot

Amazon.com: RotoZip PR2 Plunge Router Attachment: Home Improvement
Buy.com - RotoZip RotoZip Plunge Router Attachment PR2
Rotozip pr2 plunge router Power Tools at Bizrate - Black Friday 2010
A World of Uses for the RotoZip | Extreme How To, DIY - Do it Yourself, Home Improvement, Home Decorating

=========




Racer2007 said:


> I have been looking for a plunge router attachment for my RotoZip tool but it seems that RotoZip no longer makes them.
> I wanted to be able to use the RotoZip for some of the smaller parts of jewlery boxes since the full size router is just too big without a table. Also I really don't want to buy a Dremel or other tool and it's attachments if I don't have to since I already have the RotoZip that is designed to work with the router attacment.
> Bye the way I have checked on eBay a couple of times and didn't find anything, but I may have tried the wrong search paramerters.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't know if the Milescraft is big enough to handle a Rotozip. 
NEW MILESCRAFT 1000 ROTARY TOOL PLUNGE ATTACHMENT - eBay (item 390259158997 end time Dec-03-10 13:24:00 PST)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Nope, he is going to need to use the Dremel tool if he wants a small plunge router. I have both the Milescraft base and the Dremel and the Milescraft is just a LITTLE bit better than the Dremel, bigger handles..


=========



jschaben said:


> Don't know if the Milescraft is big enough to handle a Rotozip.
> NEW MILESCRAFT 1000 ROTARY TOOL PLUNGE ATTACHMENT - eBay (item 390259158997 end time Dec-03-10 13:24:00 PST)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Canadian Tire sells one, but I don't know if you can get them in the US.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks, I have a friend in Canada that could get it for me if I decide to go that way. I really didn't want to have to buy a whole new tool since I have the rotozip already but it looks like I might have too.


----------



## Boukrev (Dec 4, 2010)

just a possibility there was a larger dremel tool and it had a plunge router base and my dremel burned up but my roto zip fits it perfect. I believe it was a dremel 5000? I see them on e-bay every now and then.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks I will look for that one on ebay.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I know this isn't what you asked for, but have you considered using a 1/4-1/8 bit adapter in a 1/4" plunge router? This is how I always use rotozip bits. 

CharleyL


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

The problem is that the regular router is just to big for the smaller parts I want to work with.


----------



## Travelin Joe (Nov 30, 2010)

I use a roto zip type (craftsman) with a plunger base and was suprised to see they no longer made them. I have only been using the base locked into the depth I needed as I am new at this and that is what works for me. I also have a dremel with a fixed base that I started out with and like it also. I was in Sears yesterday and saw that dremel offers a nice looking plunge router attatchment if you want to go that way.


----------

